# How To Deal With Longfangs?



## Rmazz93 (Oct 28, 2009)

what is a good way to deal with Long Fang packs with missiles and Rune Priests with JotWW in a rhino.

I struggle against these units when I play my nids because my SW friend plays his list where everything is mechanized and he has 2 Rune Priests with jaws which hide in rhinos. He also uses 3 packs of long fangs with 5 missiles each. Both of these units easily kill all my "big" units and insta kill everything else before I can even reach the rhino's. 

I have found that psychic powers dont work because they all have short range and the SW hood equivalent easily stops them and usually leaves those units unreliable and left out in the dust. Deepstriking leaves the squad highly vulnerable for a turn and to a point were they dont get saves most of the time. If the hive guard are able to shoot the transport then the can be hit by jaws and I2 is almost a death sentence. 15 missiles that split fire can kill 2+ MC's or an entire squad of warriors a turn, and the JotWW can drop a tervagon like its nobodys business. :suicide: Its a shame when a 200+ unit just dies on a successful psychic test.

So my question to the heresy community is how can I solve this problem. So can anyone help a poor tyranid player out :thank_you: 
I am sorry if this sounded more like an angry rant, im just clueless on what to. do.


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

I hate to say this, but as someone who plays both nids and wolves, you are just screwed.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Rmazz93 said:


> I struggle against these units when I play my nids because my SW friend plays his list where everything is mechanized and he has 2 Rune Priests with jaws which hide in rhinos. He also uses 3 packs of long fangs with 5 missiles each. Both of these units easily kill all my "big" units and insta kill everything else before I can even reach the rhino's.
> 
> I have found that psychic powers dont work because they all have short range and the SW hood equivalent easily stops them and usually leaves those units unreliable and left out in the dust. Deepstriking leaves the squad highly vulnerable for a turn and to a point were they dont get saves most of the time. If the hive guard are able to shoot the transport then the can be hit by jaws and I2 is almost a death sentence. 15 missiles that split fire can kill 2+ MC's or an entire squad of warriors a turn, and the JotWW can drop a tervagon like its nobodys business. :suicide: Its a shame when a 200+ unit just dies on a successful psychic test.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's a tough situation. Ymgarl Genestealers might give you a decent chance of getting at the Long Fangs to stop them from shooting, but dealing with the Rune Priests in Rhinos is going to be awfully tough. Tyrannofexes are probably about the only way you can hit the Rhinos from more than 24" away. Basically what you'd be trying to do in that situation is to cause Crew Shaken or Stunned results to force the Rune Priest to disembark from his Rhino if he wants to cast Jaws. Once he does that he's a lot easier to get at with the rest of your army. Without Tyrannofexes, I think you'll be screwed. Sorry bud.


----------



## Wischbones (Nov 1, 2009)

Even as a Tau player I have trouble against those Long Fangs. Nothing in my army can withstand 15 missiles and it's a real bummer when my hammerhead is downed first turn. I can't believe I'm being out-shot by spacemarines...


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Rmazz93 said:


> what is a good way to deal with Long Fang packs with missiles and Rune Priests with JotWW in a rhino.
> 
> I struggle against these units when I play my nids because my SW friend plays his list where everything is mechanized and he has 2 Rune Priests with jaws which hide in rhinos. He also uses 3 packs of long fangs with 5 missiles each. Both of these units easily kill all my "big" units and insta kill everything else before I can even reach the rhino's.
> 
> ...


You need to get them out of their transport. This is something that worked for me against a similar build. A tyrannofex can pound the crap out of the vehicles and with a tirvigon with onslaught nearby, can run and shoot in the same turn. Deploy the tirvigon so that it is in the direction that you want the tyrannofex to run. You move, shoot, and then run. The longfangs have to move in the vehicle to shoot, so they can't because it is a heavy weapon. I am pretty sure they don't have relentless. It also keeps the tyrannofex out of the JOTWW range. Other than this, swarm the crap out of them. Hormagants have decent initiative, so can pass JOTWWs. Genestealers are almost unkillable by JOTWW and with a hormagant screen, get a 4+ cover against missiles. Also, I don't think that JOTWW works against flying units. So, gargoyles screen flying warriors with boneswords could be fun screening a harpy with TW MC venomcannon or the big blast gun. (don't go my book on hand and can't remember that other gun for whatever reason...boomfex uses....?) Couple of warrior groups with a prime and thermagant screen is pretty good too. Use your zoanthrope points and hive guard points and get trannofexes. Against that kind of SW player, they are a waste of points. Like I said, this has worked for me against a similar list. Fifteen missiles don't mean crap if they can't shoot them or it there are so many other targets that the number they kill are inconsequential. JOTWW is pretty useless against high initiative. Use that.

edit: don't worry about feeling like you are ranting. you should have seen the post i put up the first time i ran into that crap. it is a cheesy tailored list. you will have to out think you opponent in list making, placement, and movement. all he/she has to do is steamroll you. it ain't fair, but you can kill it. and let me tell you, it will feel really good when you do.

edit 2: placement is everything when you deal with JOTWW. try to layer your swarm so that even if you are hit, you are only going to a few guys in a line up.


----------



## Rmazz93 (Oct 28, 2009)

Ok, so I like the idea about the gargoyles and shrikes, iv never used a tyrannofex but I guess it can help in this situation greatly. Any build suggestions for the tyrannofex?
I wasnt very clear about his list, he runs 5-6 rhinos with squads in them with 2 rune priests, and his 3 squads of long fangs are on foot in the back. 
Also I am curious if their is any way to beat that SW build in a small point battle(1000) where he had 2 rhinos each with a 9 man squad and a rune priest, and then 3 long fang squads with the 5 missiles each. 
For some backround we played a 2v2 everyone had 1000 points, and it was me (nids) and wischbones (tau), vs a BA player and the SW's. BA player did nothing and both me and wisch got destroyed by the SW player alone. 
It just wasnt even cool. I like the previous suggestions but those seem to work only in higher point games because the tyrranofex alone is 250, and with the rupture cannon can only have a hope of destroying one rhino, so how could i go about this? Am I just screwed going against a SW build like that in low point battles?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

You could play Stealer Shock of some variety. It's not a great list and you will take horrific incoming fire from the long fangs but it will allow you to weather the storm to a degree and get stuck into those Fangs. 

Remember your Hive Guard can de-bus things pretty well and can hide totally in cover to help against the missiles. They can wander forwards and pew pew effectively 30" away whilst being totally out of sight. 

But yeah this is the rough end of the stick right here. I mean come on 140pts for 5 missile launchers that can split fire, come on.


----------



## Grinnsira (Jan 5, 2010)

What about the trigons or mawlocs and just burrow under him and have your units come out there and assult his lines?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Grinnsira said:


> What about the trigons or mawlocs and just burrow under him and have your units come out there and assult his lines?


The only problem with this is that on the turn he deepstrikes he is a sitting duck. However the Mawlocs TftD rule actually might be useful here. Leave him on the table during deployment, then immediately burrow him your first turn, guaranteeing that he will arrive turn 2. Use that strength 6 ap 2 large blast to disrupt the Long Fangs. Oddly, Lictors or the Deathleaper might also be useful in this situation. They can guide the Mawloc so it doesn't scatter on the deepstrike making sure that the template hits. Don't know if this will be horribly effective, but it might disrupt his lines. 

Also try biovores. Their barrage weapon is pinning, and has the potential to shut down the Long Fangs. 

If you can get a Tyrant in range of another squad you could use Paroxysm to shut down the Long Fangs BS, making them hit only on 6's. 

Finally, try Ravenors for vehicle popping. I know that they aren't ideally suited for this, but with a larger brood, 4-5, you are going to get 20-25 attacks on the charge. That should be enough with rending to score enough hits to pop the rhino. Just make sure that they have support, either Hormagaunts, or Genestealers in the wings to assault whatever comes out of the transport. The benefit here is that both Ravenors and Hormaguants have high initiative values. I am not familiar with the Space Wolves codex at all, and none of my regular opponents are Space Wolf players, but my understanding of JotWW is that you must pass an initiative test yes? With both units having initiative 5, and stealers having initiative 6, they will be pretty resiliant against that power.

Just a couple of things that came to mind. Again having never played Space Wolves before they may be crap suggestions.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Rmazz93 said:


> Ok, so I like the idea about the gargoyles and shrikes, iv never used a tyrannofex but I guess it can help in this situation greatly. Any build suggestions for the tyrannofex?


Best Tyrannofex build in my mind is as follows:

*Tyrannofex*
- Capsule Cannon
- Cluster Spines
- Thorax Swarm (larvae)
Pts: 265

I'd actually suggest running two of these, despite how expensive they are. Most people on Heresy hate this guy for various reasons, but personally I think they're the answer to some of the things that Tyranids struggle greatly to deal with. His armor save is good enough that you don't care about missile launchers much. He has tons of Wounds and a long range. About the only things you really need to worry about is something like a Drop Pod with a Rune Priest inside, or a whole bunch of Wolf Guard with combi-meltas or plasmas getting close enough to take you down in a single turn. The Tyrannofex will usually take several rounds to kill so you should get plenty of chances to shoot, especially if you run two.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Deathleaper might help, his 'It's after Me!' rule makes it harder for one of the Rune Priests to pass his psychic tests. If the Long Fangs deploy together, then snot pod down a Doom on top of him. Might work.

Midnight


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Rmazz93 said:


> It just wasnt even cool. I like the previous suggestions but those seem to work only in higher point games because the tyrranofex alone is 250, and with the rupture cannon can only have a hope of destroying one rhino, so how could i go about this? Am I just screwed going against a SW build like that in low point battles?


Not really.
You take a tervigon with onslaught as an HQ. That is like 170pts. Then the tyranofex with the big gun at 265. That leaves you about 565pts to play with. If guy clusters his long fangs, use a doom in snotpod. That is maybe 130pts. (Don't have my book on hand) That leaves you 435pts. You will be a little weak on synapse, so take 2 or 3 zoanthropes in single units. Each one can drop a small ap 2 template at 24 inches. If 2, you burn 120pts. Down to 315pts. Take 3 biovores at 135 pts. Now down to 180 pts. Take two groups of 15 vanilla thermagants. You have 30pts left. Maybe give the tervigon adrenal glands and toxin sacs, and upgrade the snotpod gun. You can use the snotpod gun the turn you land because it is a monstrous creature and not a vehicle.

What you now have is range. Keep everything out of range of the priests. Keep moving backwards, you will at least stun a rhino a turn and if lucky, blow one up. Once they are out of the rhino, use the biovores to drop pieplate pinning spores on them. If they get close enough, move your zoanthropes so that you can hit the unit but are not in the psychichood range of the priest. The hood goes from priest to psycher. Not priest's unit to psycher. Hit the longfangs with the doom. You might get lucky. 

Footslogging marines against this are sad marines. Also, if longfangs are moving, they aren't shooting. Use that to your advantage. You have to play smart, but it can be done. Issue is, is they don't have to play smart, they only have to wait till you fuck up. So, don't. :victory:

edit: the tervigon will also be producing scoring units. so, you will have at least three troup choice by the end of the game. with it within 6 inches of thermagants attacking, the termagants will wound on a 4+ and reroll all failed attempts to wound due to poison. this can shred marines.

edit 2: if you lose the roll off to go first, you are laughing. if you win the roll off, let the other guy place first. this will allow you to place you things optimally in relation to his things. then, attempt to steal the initiative. even if you lose, going second, if things are placed well, won't be so bad.

edit 3: when placing terrain, make sure that you are using stuff that will block line of sight.

edit 4: biovores don't need line of sight. you can hide them and pieplate the longfangs if you get lucky with terrain placement.


----------



## papercutdan (Oct 28, 2009)

I've never felt so honored to have an entire thread deticated to me and my army. I would say that gargoles and shrikes would work. If you move them up with your Tyrant I know for a fact I would focus fire on it and your gargoles and shrikes will servive leaving you two units to get to my Longfangs and striking first with the shrikes will wipe out the squad of Missles.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

papercutdan said:


> I've never felt so honored to have an entire thread deticated to me and my army. I would say that gargoles and shrikes would work. If you move them up with your Tyrant I know for a fact I would focus fire on it and your gargoles and shrikes will servive leaving you two units to get to my Longfangs and striking first with the shrikes will wipe out the squad of Missles.


If it were a larger game, I would agree. At a 1000pts, that is a very expensive suicide unit.


----------



## TimberWolfA (Jan 12, 2010)

Dang, Alpha Strike SW @ 1k. Maximum 310pts left over after buying that, probably goes to two squads of Grey Hunters in those Rhinos with the Rune Priests.

If your opponent is going to insist on playing an unbalanced list designed to beat your list, you should do the same. I recommend that you take three squads of 3 Hive Guard and two squads of ~15 dakka 'gants. 
-Keep the 'gants in maximum cohesion. 
-Place the Guard behind the 'gants so that they receive 4+ cover from any missile fire directed at them. 
-Be sure to keep your models spread side to side across the board and in what should look like wavy lines, front to back, to reduce the number of models that can be hit with a single use of JotWW.

At 1k that leaves you with 250 pts to get an HQ and some other help. If you play a Tervigon, keep it far away from your dakka 'gants. Unless you tuck the Tervigon behind a bunched up bunch of Guard, it won't have cover and will get torn up by those missiles and then force your 'gants to take 3d6 wounds. Horrid thing to have happen. An Alpha attached to either squad of 'gants, near the middle back might be your best option in this match up though.

If your opponent goes first, just put everything on the board and let him shoot. If he puts the missiles on the Hive Guard he should score about 4.5 wounds (killing two of the nine) after BS4 to-hits, a failed to wound roll of a 1, and your 4+ cover. You can then launch 14 S8 shots into his rhinos and then melt what falls out with 40+ shots from each squad of your 'gants. Sure, your opponent will adapt his tactics and his list, but you'll just have to adapt back. Funny thought that, gun line 'Nids...


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

TimberWolfA said:


> If your opponent is going to insist on playing an unbalanced list designed to beat your list, you should do the same. I recommend that you take three squads of 3 Hive Guard and two squads of ~15 dakka 'gants.
> -Keep the 'gants in maximum cohesion.
> -Place the Guard behind the 'gants so that they receive 4+ cover from any missile fire directed at them.
> -Be sure to keep your models spread side to side across the board and in what should look like wavy lines, front to back, to reduce the number of models that can be hit with a single use of JotWW.


A tervigon would give only one synapse creature. Taking that out would wreak the army. Playing without synapse sucks. This list is actually really good. The only suggestion I would add to it is a warrior prime and five warriors. Equip the prime with two boneswords and the devourer gun. Equip the warriors with devourer guns. That leaves you ten extra points with which you can add one extra devil gaunt. This gives you six synapse creatures. They can be one shotted, but the prime should help with that. Also means that with luck, when you untank them, you can get up to 111 devourer shots on what pops out.


----------



## Windhammer (May 19, 2010)

Here is something a little unconventional. Perhaps it won't work but playing nids against space wolf gotta think out of the box and thats what this is..

Try two Hive Tyrants. I know at 1000 pts it seems like a large investment, but with armored shell krak missiles bounce off of them, which puts a huge dent in his effectiveness. If you arm them with two TW devourers, you'll have 12 S6 twin linked shots to pop those rhinos. Also give one hive commander (for the next part).

Fill the rest of your army with gaunts. At least one brood of genestealers and a brood of hormagaunts w/TS to outflank and take care of the long fangs. Fill the rest with hormagaunts and rush the rune priests/grey hunters once the rhinos are popped. 1 brood of stealers and 3 broods of gaunts should round out 1000 points nicely.

Basically everything is above I5, so Jotww hurts a lot less, the only mcs you have get a 2+ save, so shrug off the missiles, and you overwhelm his low model count with gaunts and high rate of fire from the devourers.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

I'd try to stay away from anything with a warrior's profile against missile long fangs. Even when they're in cover they're so vulnerable to instant death by the krak missiles that it's not even funny. 
If you used a hive tyrant with 3 tyrant guard and a tervigon with catalyst to give them FNP, you could screen the rest of your army with them and screen them with a throwaway termagaunt unit. Their 4+ cover and 4+ FNP should make the missiles bounce off them harmlessly and they in turn will give the rest of your army good cover. It gets dicey when you get close to your opponent since the tervigon will have to deal with the rune priest's 4+ to negate, but maximizing his 12" distance and maybe trailing a tyrant guard or two behind the rest of the screen to maximize the distance you can hit the unit from with the power will give you more turns free. By the time his priest is close enough to jaws your tervigon it will be turn 2 or 3 and he will have already spawned a bunch of gaunts and done his job. 
Back this up with some tyrant guard to crack open rhinos and some more gribblies and you should be good to go.

Aside from this, trygon primes with their 18 shots should be able to kill a couple long fangs when they deep strike and clean the rest up in assault, if they survive that long. You could go with a minimal army and 3 trygons to try to simply overwhelm your opponent's rear echelon. There's a good chance you'd just be feeding your opponent easy to kill chunks if you don't roll for your trygons to all come in the same turn or two and don't have cover for them though. This tactic is much more feasible when you can afford a hive tyrant with hive commander.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

The only problem I see with the Tyrannofex's is that you need to keep them 36" away from the Rune Priest at all times. If you don't it's Zoom zoom with the Rhino and 3+ to remove it from the game. If you do manage to pop the Rhinos then you still have the 30" bubble around the priest. On a 6' x 4' board that's hard to avoid.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Aramoro said:


> The only problem I see with the Tyrannofex's is that you need to keep them 36" away from the Rune Priest at all times. If you don't it's Zoom zoom with the Rhino and 3+ to remove it from the game. If you do manage to pop the Rhinos then you still have the 30" bubble around the priest. On a 6' x 4' board that's hard to avoid.


It's only a problem if the Tyrannofexes fail to do their jobs early on. Assuming we're taking two of them, that's four shots that will always cause at least some damage result against AV11 assuming they hit and there's no cover save shenanigans. With Hive Guard in the mix it _should_ be fairly easy to force the Rune Priest to disembark by either immobilizing or destroying his transport. Once he does that he's relatively easy prey as Nids just love units that are stuck on foot.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Aramoro said:


> The only problem I see with the Tyrannofex's is that you need to keep them 36" away from the Rune Priest at all times. If you don't it's Zoom zoom with the Rhino and 3+ to remove it from the game. If you do manage to pop the Rhinos then you still have the 30" bubble around the priest. On a 6' x 4' board that's hard to avoid.


If you can get a warrior prime or hive tyrant between the tyrannofex and the rune priest it will make it much harder for that rune priest to use jaws since they have to test on 3d6 from shadow in the warp.


----------



## TimberWolfA (Jan 12, 2010)

Culler said:


> Aside from this, trygon primes with their 18 shots should be able to kill a couple long fangs when they deep strike and clean the rest up in assault, if they survive that long. You could go with a minimal army and 3 trygons to try to simply overwhelm your opponent's rear echelon. There's a good chance you'd just be feeding your opponent easy to kill chunks if you don't roll for your trygons to all come in the same turn or two and don't have cover for them though. This tactic is much more feasible when you can afford a hive tyrant with hive commander.


You're not the first to make this mistake and you won't be the last. A Trygon Prime's Containment Spines alter the profile of the Trygon's pre-existing Bio-electric Pulse. They are not a second weapon. Trygon Prime only has 12 shots.


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

Large numbers of gene stealers and hive guard could easily win you the game here. You are fighting a wolf army that basically plays itself vs nids. I would run something like....

Tyranid prime-90
boneswords, scything talons

Tyranid prime-90
boneswords, scything talons

2 hive guard-100

2 hive guard-100

2 hive guard-100

9 genestealers-196

9 genestealers-196

9 genestealers-196

9 genestealers-196


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

TimberWolfA said:


> You're not the first to make this mistake and you won't be the last. A Trygon Prime's Containment Spines alter the profile of the Trygon's pre-existing Bio-electric Pulse. They are not a second weapon. Trygon Prime only has 12 shots.


Ah, right, my bad. 'A Trygon Prime uses the following profile for its bio-electric pulse.' and then it gives the containment spines' stats. 40 points is not really worth 6 more shots at better range on a thing with fleet.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

How do deal with long fangs? file them down if that doesn't work consult a doctor.

But seriously there just marines.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Culler said:


> Ah, right, my bad. 'A Trygon Prime uses the following profile for its bio-electric pulse.' and then it gives the containment spines' stats. 40 points is not really worth 6 more shots at better range on a thing with fleet.


The Prime upgrade is usually taken for the Synapse ability more than anything. The containment spines are more a bonus than anything and are very handy on the turn that the Trygon Deep Strikes. I've lost many a Rhino and Predator to that exact tactic.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Has anyone suggested punching him really hard in the face if that's what he's taking against your Tyranids?

Other than that - outflanking 'stealers for the Long Fangs and popping Rhino's as a priority to get at the squishy Priests.


----------



## papercutdan (Oct 28, 2009)

bishop5 said:


> Has anyone suggested punching him really hard in the face if that's what he's taking against your Tyranids?
> .


i like my face


----------



## TimberWolfA (Jan 12, 2010)

Katie Drake said:


> The Prime upgrade is usually taken for the Synapse ability more than anything. The containment spines are more a bonus than anything and are very handy on the turn that the Trygon Deep Strikes. I've lost many a Rhino and Predator to that exact tactic.


+1 Synapse is huge.


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

I have 3 trygons in my nid list, and one is a prime. The extra synapse is much needed.


----------



## Rmazz93 (Oct 28, 2009)

Ok, so I have developed a 2000 point list as follows:

Hive Tyrant-280
-Twin-linked devourers w/ brainleech worms
-Old Adversary
-Wings
-Life-leech and paroxysm psychic powers

Hive Guard Brood-100
-x2
Hive Guard Brood-100
-x2

Ymgarl Genestealer Brood-184
-8 man

Genestealer brood-217
-Broodlord + 8 Genestealers
-All have Scything Talons, Toxin Sacs

Termagaunt Brood-75
-15 man

Termagaunt Brood-150
-Devourers 
-15 man

Hormagaunt Brood-150
-Toxin Sacs, Adrenal Glands

Tervigon-160
-Adrenal Glands, Toxin Sacs
-Catalyst

Tyranid Shrike Brood-225
-5 man
-Pair of Boneswords and Scything Talons

Gargoyles-90
-15 man

Tyrannofex-265
-Rupture Cannon
Total 1996

I am still trying to fix it and make it better, and the goal is that the list ends up being a good all commer, not just anti-spacewolf. The basic plan is everything with wings moves up giving each other saves, and before anyone says anything about gargoyles sucking, they are there for a mobile cover save and I expect nothing more from them. I have found that the shrikes do some work against marines. The goal with all the fast units is to put pressure on the other player and I dont expect them to live by turn 5. The tyrannofex and hive guard, if everything goes according to plan, should pop a transport or two and the winged units should be able to get the goodies inside. All the genestealers would go for the long fangs or any easy target. I would send my tervigon and gaunts up, preferably to the flank, but you get the idea and try to overwhelm the opposition. The un-upgraded squad would serve as the meatshield for my more elite gaunts. 
How effective do you think this list is and what should I change?


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Rmazz93 said:


> How effective do you think this list is and what should I change?


It could work, but you might have some trouble against a heavy mech player. If I were to make some changes to the list, I would put implant attack on the broodlord. That ability is deadly against characters or multi-wound models, and I would nix the toxin sacs. I would try to fit in hive commander as well and outflank your hormagants. I would almost suggest try to boost up your hive guard to three man units; however, I have no idea where to pull the points other than the Ymgarl Genestealer Brood. Given your flyers all being pretty much CC other than the Tyrant, I would suggest giving the tyrant scything talons and a lash whip and bone sword. The themagants with devourers boosted up to 20 with a snotpod could be a thing of beauty. I would bring the number of genestealers to below 10 models, I find 7 + the broodlord pretty effective. If you overkill, you can overrun a unit which will leave you in the open for return fire in the next round.

Honestly, I would break up the Ymgarl Genestealer Brood and the vanilla gants, combine that with the left over points from the genestealers. The Ymgarl Genestealer Brood would give you two more hive guard, five more devilgants, and leave you six points short for the snot pod. If you downgrade the genestealers to the number above, you end up with about 53 extra points. 49 after paying for the last bit of the snotpod. Hive commander brings you down to 24 and back up to 39 if you ditch the devourers. However, you underpointed you tervigon. It should be 195 with what you have. So, you have 4 points left. If you nix the vanilla gants, you can get a lictor and an implant attack on the tyrant.

This is personal preference in units on my part. Regardless of what you do, good hunting.


----------

